# الفرق بين اسطوانه الاكسجين والاستيلين في لحام الاكسي استيلين



## عبير عبد الرحمن (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم هزه معلومه بسيطه عن الفرق بين اسطوانه الاكسجين والاستيلين 
اسطوانه الاكسجين:صلب غير ملحوم اطول قليلا بقطر اقل من اسطوانه الاستيلين ولكن بنفس السعه تدهن باللون الاسود او الابيض وتعبا تحت ضغط 150 جوي.

الاستيلين:اسطوانه من الصلب غير الملحوم لا تكون فارغه مثل الاكسجين ولكنها تملا بماده مساميه مثل نشاره الخشب مشبعه بالاسيتون لزلك يصدر عنها صوتا مكتوما عند الطرق عليها وتعبا بالاستيلين الزي يزوب في الاسيتون تحت ضغط 18جوي ولا يزيد عن هزا لتفادي اي انفجار وتدهن باللون الاحمر الماروني او الاصفر ويراعي دائما ان تكون الاسطوانات وخاصه الاستيلين في الوضع الراسي حتي اثناء حفظها.


----------



## اسامة القاسى (8 يونيو 2009)

تمام مهندسة عبير وعندى استفسار بسيط " مافائدة نشارة الخشب التى توضع فى اسطوانة الاستيلين ؟؟؟"


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2009)

ردا علي سؤال حضرتك 
الاسيتلين شديد الانفجار ازا تجاوز ضغطه عن 2 جوي في الحاله الحره ويشكل مع الهواء خليطا سريع الاشتعال وقد ينفجر عند ملامسته النحاس او سباءكه ولزلك لا يعبا في الاسطوانات بشكل حر بل يزوب في الاسيتون وتملا اسطوانات الاستيلين بماده مساميه تمتص الاسيتون ومن هنا لا يصبح الاستيلين حرا وتنعدم فرصه انفجاره.
اتمني ان اكون وضحت الاجابه بصوره مبسطه ومفهومه


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 يونيو 2009)

وصلت الاجابة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زيد جبار (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات : لو سمحتي اذا كانت لديك معلومات عن انتاج الاوكسجين . مع التقدير


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2009)

:3:اخي المهندس زيد انا لا اعرف كيفيه استخلاص الاكسجين ولكن ممكن اساعدك بمعلومات بسيطه عنه 
من المعروف أن الهواء يسخن عند ضغطه بسرعة ، وكذلك فإنه يبرد عند إزالة الضغط سريعاً عنه .
يمكن تبسيط عملية استحصال الأكسجين من الهواء برفع ضغطه ثم تبريده للحصول على هواء مضغوط بارد ، ثم يتم إزالة الضغط عنه وبالتالي تبريده حتى درجات برودة عميقة بحيث ينفصل الأكسجين نتيجة تحوله إلى سائل ليتجمع في حوض مخصص لهذه الغاية . 
ثم يؤخذ الأكسجين ليضغط في أسطوانات ( أو يخزن في خزانات ) 
تسمى هذه الطريقة بإنتاج الأكسجين بطريقة *فصل الهواء* وهي الطريقة المعتمدة عالمياً في إنتاج الأكسجين بهدف بيعه
لذلك يتألف خط انتاج الأكسجين بطريقة فصل الهواء من الآلات التالية : 
*ضاغط *لرفع ضغط الهواء ، *مبرد* لتبريده ، *منقي* لفصل الرطوبة والشوائب ، *عمود* *تصفية* لفصل الأكسجين عن الهواء ، *ضاغط أكسجين* ، *شجرة تعبئة*
وبما أن العملية غير مثالية نحن بحاجة إلى جهاز لتعويض المفاقيد يسمى *جهاز التمدد* ، حيث يقوم هذا الجهاز بمعالجة جزء من الهواء وتمديده وبالتالي تبريده ومن ثم إعادته ليختلط من جديد بالهواء المعالج:3:


----------



## ali bassem (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا عبير على هزه المعلومات حقيقه انا ادرس كورس لحام حاليا استفدت كسيرا


----------



## زيد جبار (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مهندسه عبير على المعلومات . وفقك الله


----------



## عمر الفاضلابى (13 يونيو 2009)

يديك العافيه يا مهندسه عبير


----------



## أكرم لبنان (14 يونيو 2009)

الأكسجين في الأسطوانات البيضاء يكون للاستعمال الطبي و ليس للحام


----------



## محمود عبد الله (14 يونيو 2009)

بمناسبة اسطوانات اللحام والمستشفيات
نقاوة الأكسجين الخاص باللحام أعلى من الخاص بالمستشفيات
وذلك لأن الحام يحتاج لدرجة نقاوة عالية جدا(99.9 ) حتى لا يحدث ما يسمى (بخبخة)
أما الانسان في الطبيعي يستنشق هواء جوى به 21% أكسجين فإذا أعطيته نقاوة 95 % مثلا هيكون كافي جدا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (18 يونيو 2009)

الاكسجين ممكن يعبا في اسطوانات بيضاء بدليل الشركه التي اعمل بها موجوده الاسطوانه باللون الابيض


----------



## عثمان عزيز (18 يونيو 2009)

هناك فرق اساسي اخر هو ان سن ربط اسطوانة الاستيلين بالمنظم هو سن عكس بينما في الاوكسجين يكون عدل(اعتيادي)


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (10 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر , اسطوانة الاستيلين تكون ملحومة وفى العادة اقصر من الاكسجين فى الطول


----------



## البوشني (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة الطيبة مهندس عبير ونسال اللة ان يوفقك ويوفق الجميع انشأ اللة 

وانا اوريد ان اقول الحقيقة ان كل من يفيد في هذا المنتدى باي معلومة الى كل الاعضاء والزائرين اللة يكافئة بالحسنات ان شاء اللة لانة كل من استفا وفاد غيرة من المعلومات تحسبلك ايضا ان شا اللة 
واللة موفق الجميع باذنة.


----------



## البوشني (10 أغسطس 2009)

اقصد المهندس محمود عبداللة وايضا المهندسة عبير والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## eng/mohamed eissa (11 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## [email protected] (11 أغسطس 2009)

thank you mss aber and i like to met you on net pleas to ask you abut many problems


----------



## bakry06 (18 أغسطس 2009)

معلومة جيدة جدا جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لك وللجميع
.........................0


----------



## osama gayed (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اختى الكريمة ولو سمحتى اريد ان اعرف كيفية استخلاص النيتروجين وكيفية تحديد درجة نقوتة


----------



## islam_tanta (20 أكتوبر 2009)

هل من الممكن أن يملأ غاز الأسيتيلين في إسطوانات ملحومه؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 مايو 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع .

البغدادي


----------

